# ]v[ONSTER Kayak Sailfish!!!



## JD7.62

For the first time in three weeks I got to hit the Gulf for my self. Our team is in second place in Kayak Wars so I wanted to put some points up as Ive been slacking lately.

Right off the bat I landed a nice 40" king. Then on the first bottom spot I picked up a 27" snapper. On the same spot in back to back drops I pulled up a 7ft nurse and a 9ft nurse shark!

We bounced around from spot to spot hoping for grouper or cobia but I managed nothing but snapper. Lots of small ones with a few kayak wars "trophy" sized fish (25" or larger). 

On the way back in it started to get cloudy and the wind had put a nice chop on the water. Also bait was EVERY WHERE. I mean large schools of cigs, ballyhoo, little hardtail, even squid jumping out of the water! We had gone over two miles and about a mile from the beach and we had yet to have a run! I couldnt believe it with all of the bait and perfect conditions for kings (rough and cloudy).

Then it happened. ZZZzzzzZZZ fish on!

I looked back and see my first sail fish tail walking!! After what seemed like forever and after several blistering runs and heart stopping jumps I get her yak side! :thumbup:

I knew there had to be more fish out there so after a healthy release I set out the lines and quickly had another nice king in the 45" + range!

I ended the day with a total of 510 kayak wars points.

A picture of my MONSTER sail is below!


----------



## MoganMan

Wow! What a day! And hey! A sailfish is a sailfish!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Ha! I was like "where the fuc...oh, there is the picture!" Hey, its a sailfish. Nice one.


----------



## JD7.62

Here are pics of the other fish. The nurse sharks were like pulling up a 12'x12' Persian rug. And to get two in back to back drops SUCKED!


----------



## chaps

Ha ha. Awesome Jason!


----------



## Aquahollic

Are you sure that isn't just a jumbo Ballyhoo? Just kidding, nice fish.


John


----------



## Yakavelli

Never thought I'd wanna call a sailfish "cute" but hey...cute sailfish! Bigger than any I've caught lol.


----------



## sureicanfish

Very cool, the picture suspense was killing me lol


----------



## RORO

Hey I can't say nothing either. Look at the one I caught below..




















That's right. There ain't one. Good job!!


----------



## GatorBane

Man I needed that. Awesome!


----------



## Chris V

LOL, that's awesome! Regardless of size, congrats


----------



## Jason

Hahahaha Sweet, better sail then I've ever caught!!! Can't wait to hear the folks screaming cause you took it outta the water!!!!!!! All the massive body weight on that joker may have hurt it being held up!!! hahaaha


----------



## Ivarie

haha. :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62

Here is a video clip of the little sail and big nurse courtesy of yakntat!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQYDwClixok


----------



## froglegs

Not may people can say they launched off the beach in a row boat and landed a billfish. Congrats.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Awww...... lol


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Awww...... lol


Lol... Hey, it's still a landed bill fish. Cute it is....lol. Great job bringing em up and reporting. It's more fun to be catching anything, versus nothing. Tight lines! YRM


----------



## roadx

nice! looked like a fun trip. had me going with the monster sail LOL


----------



## JD7.62

roadx said:


> nice! looked like a fun trip. had me going with the monster sail LOL


I gave you a ring that morning but it went to your voicemail. I hope you had a good trip and looking forward to fishing with you again when you return!!


----------



## panhandleslim

Nice work out there. Seems the guys that hang in there are the ones that come up with the results. 

How did the water look, down there?


----------



## JD7.62

panhandleslim said:


> Nice work out there. Seems the guys that hang in there are the ones that come up with the results.
> 
> How did the water look, down there?


It was dirty green but the bait was thick.


----------



## roadx

JD7.62 said:


> I gave you a ring that morning but it went to your voicemail. I hope you had a good trip and looking forward to fishing with you again when you return!!


Bummer I was up and ready to go waiting for the call.
I will definitly hire you again


----------



## JD7.62

roadx said:


> Bummer I was up and ready to go waiting for the call.
> I will definitly hire you again


Dang, PM sent.


----------



## wyld3man

Nice King!


----------



## fairpoint

Very cool...!!!


----------

